# Couple Q's for my first batch of SP



## Putterrr (Mar 9, 2011)

New to Skeeter Pee but not to wine/beer/other brewing.

Do you need to stir in oxygen even if it is foaming nicely?

At what SG do you transfer to the secondary?

Wish I could say I followed the Original Sp recipe but due to circumstances I made a few modifications. 

Used the 6 gal recipe or 23L for us Canuks. 
Added what was called for except only one 33 OZ bottle of lemon juice at the start as I had not made it to Costco in time. 
Added the slurry from a Rossa Grande Cellar Classic Winery Series, Mar 8th around 3PM, SG 1.068, Temp a bit low at 68 so put on my heat belt
This moring the batch was foaming nicely at 73 degrees. Added the missing lemon juice in 2 stages. 
Checked the SG today at around 7 pm and it had already shot through the 1.050 level to 1.040. 
Added the rest of the lemon juice, nutrient, and energizer and gave it a vigorous stir.

Will have some other back sweetening / flavouring questions but will read a few more threads first.

Thx Lon, Just what I needed! Another was to make alcohol


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 9, 2011)

Sounds like you're in good shape. If things are progressing nicely, you don't usually have to stir. On my batches, I usually check on it once a day and I DO give it a stir when I'm there. I just leave the spoon and hydrometer in the primary. If nothing, the stir will give it a little bit of O2 and maybe it'll finish a little sooner. It'll also drive off some CO2. Cheers and good luck. If you haven't read the FAQ's on the skeeterpee(dot)com website, there's lots of info there that is helpful.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 10, 2011)

Yea your fine. Ferment dry then move to secondary to clear.


----------

